# MBTA Police Career Information



## Connorfarley1212 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hey everyone, got a couple of questions regarding the career of a transit police officer. Im currently going through the hiring process right now for an academy starting on Nov 30th. Everywhere I look I hear people saying how crappy the job is and why it has the highest turnover rate in the state. Can someone validate this or debunk that? I guess my main questions are this:
I hear that T-cops easily pull in over six figures on average. True or false?
You work over 80 hour weeks, every week most of the time: True or false? 
How is the advancement or special assignment choice?
I live in Danvers, is it worth the commute?

Thanks all, hope you can help me out!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Are you married? Do you have kids? Do you own a house?

Do you want to own a house? Do you want to have kids? Do you want to stay married? What does or would your partner think about you being married to the job? All important questions and very much in context to the discussion.


----------



## Connorfarley1212 (Sep 14, 2019)

Goose said:


> Are you married? Do you have kids? Do you own a house?
> 
> Do you want to own a house? Do you want to have kids? Do you want to stay married? What does or would your partner thing about you being married to the job? All important questions and very much in context to the discussion.


Great questions that my girlfriend and I talk about when it comes up. I guess it comes down to IF this specific job will become the consumer of my life or not, which is what I want to know.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

What was wrong with the first thread you started on this topic yesterday?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Every once in a while I feel the need to ask this question when people ask about a certain department because it seems no one ever does and I don't understand it. This is a job where we could get seriously injured or killed.

_Doesn't anyone want to know what type of police work they might be doing when asking about a police department? _

For instance; gangs, shootings, street robberies agg assaults or kids drinking in the woods, burglar alarms and parking complaints.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

LA Copper said:


> Every once in a while I feel the need to ask this question when people ask about a certain department because it seems no one ever does and I don't understand it. This is a job where we could get seriously injured or killed.
> 
> _Doesn't anyone want to know what type of police work they might be doing when asking about a police department? _
> 
> For instance; gangs, shootings, street robberies agg assaults or kids drinking in the woods, burglar alarms and parking complaints.


I certainly see what you mean, and some places are, no doubt, more dangerous than others.

Still (and I know I'm not teaching you anything here) I wouldn't want an LEO or applicant anywhere slipping into complacency and thinking that he or she won't have to deal with real violence because the AOR is small or tends to be peaceful. If nothing else, DV happens everywhere, and active killers strike small towns all too often.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

You’ll make over 6 figures...whether you want to or not...


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

If you’re going through the hiring process try to keep a low internet profile. The less the better these days regarding internet profiles and such. Hopefully that isn’t you’re real name as your screen name and you already mentioned Danvers... TMI


----------



## SouthShore1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Do new recruits have any idea that Hiring Managers and Background Investigators are constantly looking at this site for just those type of posts for new people yet to get officially hired?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Quo Vadis said:


> I certainly see what you mean, and some places are, no doubt, more dangerous than others.
> 
> Still (and I know I'm not teaching you anything here) I wouldn't want an LEO or applicant anywhere slipping into complacency and thinking that he or she won't have to deal with real violence because the AOR is small or tends to be peaceful. If nothing else, DV happens everywhere, and active killers strike small towns all too often.


I agree about the complacency issue, however, my issue was that no one ever asks about the actual crime stuff, it's almost always about everything else but that.... details and overtime being the "usual suspects." I get earning enough money to live on is an important issue (LA is a pretty expensive area to live in), but so is the actual police work that may be done on that particular department.

As the saying goes, "just my two cents" after 30+ years on the job.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

LA Copper said:


> I agree about the complacency issue, however, my issue was that no one ever asks about the actual crime stuff, it's almost always about everything else but that.... details and overtime being the "usual suspects." I get earning enough money to live on is an important issue (LA is a pretty expensive area to live in), but so is the actual police work that may be done on that particular department.
> 
> As the saying goes, "just my two cents" after 30+ years on the job.


Agreed; I've noticed that too. I get that some people are primarily focused on getting their foot in the door, and some want to a) be an LEO, and b) make as much money as possible, but what you're actually doing at work matters too!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Anybody that asks about OT upfront is a pass at my agency,


----------



## Connorfarley1212 (Sep 14, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Anybody that asks about OT upfront is a pass at my agency,


Why? How is that a bad question to ask? When it comes to your job, you also have a life and responsibilities outside of that as well. I never said I mind working OT, in fact, I love OT. More money in my pocket to help with bills, save for a house, provide for the family when the time comes, ect. If that question up front is a pass in your book well then sorry I didn't make the cut.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

To a lot of agencies it implies that you’re living outside your means and are planning on needing OT to survive, or that you’re getting into the field for the money. At least that’s how my agency often interprets it.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

Connorfarley1212 said:


> Why? How is that a bad question to ask? When it comes to your job, you also have a life and responsibilities outside of that as well. I never said I mind working OT, in fact, I love OT. More money in my pocket to help with bills, save for a house, provide for the family when the time comes, ect. If that question up front is a pass in your book well then sorry I didn't make the cut.


Being a patrolman isn't about the pay. Being in public service as a first responder isn't about the pay. It's about the commitment and passion to public safety. If the bulk of your interest in law enforcement is primarily about pay and overtime, perhaps it is best to lean your career interests into something else. Robin Hood and ETF's are the bees knees right now when it comes to making a profit.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

I feel like questions about money, OT, bennies etc are different when their asked by someone who’s never been on the job vs a guy considering transferring.
As an FTO for my Dept, if I meet someone who’s never been a Cop before, and we’re taking the chance on them, I expect them to STFU, do their job and not complain about it.
Otoh, for someone who’s already got a job, they’re in a position to be more selective, and it’s reasonable for them to ask around to make sure the job they’re considering is worth leaving where they are. I’ve applied for jobs, and then later on decided to withdraw because I realized it’s not as good as where I already am (though I am probably resigning as an FTO soon)


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Connorfarley1212 said:


> Why? How is that a bad question to ask? When it comes to your job, you also have a life and responsibilities outside of that as well. I never said I mind working OT, in fact, I love OT. More money in my pocket to help with bills, save for a house, provide for the family when the time comes, ect. If that question up front is a pass in your book well then sorry I didn't make the cut.


You are expected to live on the salary provided. If you need OT to do that, you're in the wrong place.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

It's not that asking about the money and OT are bad questions, it's just that those are the ONLY questions most people ask about.

It would be refreshing to see someone ask about how much and what type of _police_ work is done on the _police department_ they're inquiring about. Like I mentioned before, this can be a dangerous job where we could be seriously injured or killed. Because of that, the types of questions I referenced should be brought up in some form.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> You are expected to live on the salary provided. If you need OT to do that, you're in the wrong place.


Then most cops on most jobs in Massachusetts are in the wrong place.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

That’s on them. You don’t EVER count OT as basic income. If you do, you’re an idiot.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

SouthShore1 said:


> Do new recruits have any idea that Hiring Managers and Background Investigators are constantly looking at this site for just those type of posts for new people yet to get officially hired?


Great first post there Skippy!


----------



## SouthShore1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks. Been looking at the site for years, but that question made me want create a account and comment.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't see the lore of OT. It's nice to have the ability to get a little extra work once in awhile to put money away for an upcoming purchase or vacation, or to cover an unexpected expense. And of course I'll stay late or work extra days if we have something that really needs to get finished up or we're short staffed. But other than that, I don't want to work more than I have to.

Also, as was been pointed out earlier, a department with lots of OT "opportunities" means a lot of OT mandates. And one thing I learned when I first started is that you WON'T get the OT you sign up for, but you WILL get the times you didn't want.



CCCSD said:


> That's on them. You don't EVER count OT as basic income. If you do, you're an idiot.


At my old jail, the base pay was well below the average income of the county and perpetually, and somewhat intentionally, understaffed. Officers were forced to rely on OT to afford most basic cost of living expenses, which was why the county kept the pay so low. The mantra we always heard was "quit bitching about the pay and just work more OT". Of course, there were long stretches when OT wasn't available, and when officers complained that they relied on the OT just to pay the bills, the answer was that the OT was based on the needs of the jail, not for officers to make extra money, and if you couldn't pay your bills they couldn't give less of a flying fuck.
Hence why I'm not there anymore.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

PG1911 said:


> I don't see the lore of OT. It's nice to have the ability to get a little extra work once in awhile to put money away for an upcoming purchase or vacation, or to cover an unexpected expense. And of course I'll stay late or work extra days if we have something that really needs to get finished up or we're short staffed. But other than that, I don't want to work more than I have to.


I can see someone questioning the amount of forced OT. It's one thing when you choose to do it, but if there is a lot of forced OT I can see it being an issue for someone with a young family. I don't remember my father working a lot of OT, but he was always working. I can imagine it would be tough on a guy or girl with kids, especially young ones, if they get forced during the big game or on a birthday.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

If your concerned about forced OT, Boston/MBTA are out of the question. You will lose your days off, especially in the summer. On the other hand pick a number between 120-275. You can get there.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> I can see someone questioning the amount of forced OT. It's one thing when you choose to do it, but if there is a lot of forced OT I can see it being an issue for someone with a young family. I don't remember my father working a lot of OT, but he was always working. I can imagine it would be tough on a guy or girl with kids, especially young ones, if they get forced during the big game or on a birthday.


Forced OT was a major issue at my jail. I understand that it's just a reality of shift work, but it got out of control there. It was the same deal as MBTA the summer before I started: If you were low on the seniority list, you couldn't expect a day off between June and September. Also, we worked 12s, so that meant you wouldn't see your family for more than a couple hours a week total. I managed to miss this as I got hired in mid-September, but when I started on shift that fall, I was still getting hit almost once a week for at least one extra shift, which is a lot when you're on 12s. The next summer that I worked there wasn't as bad; I worked a number of short voluntary OT shifts which helped me avoid getting mandated. Plus the jail had gone $4 million over budget with all the forced OT and so the county told them no more OT for a few months. We just worked with skeleton crews then.

The reason mandation was such a problem was that it was weaponized. We had a power hungry dickhead for a scheduling captain, and he preferred to mandate instead of taking volunteers. In fact, he'd deny everyone for OT for a shift on the grounds that everything was covered. Then, he'd come up with a reason why we needed more coverage and, instead of just giving the OT back to those who signed up, he'd just start mandating people. Also, even if he had coverage for a shift, he'd mandate a huge number of officers on the grounds that he was anticipating a lot of call offs. Even if there wasn't any call offs and the jail was fully staffed, he wouldn't less the mandated officers go home; he'd "find something for them to do." Also, if you pissed off his wife, who was an officer there, and a total cunt, if he caught wind of a day off that you were hoping and praying would stay open, you got hit.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

PG1911 said:


> Forced OT was a major issue at my jail. I understand that it's just a reality of shift work, but it got out of control there. It was the same deal as MBTA the summer before I started: If you were low on the seniority list, you couldn't expect a day off between June and September. Also, we worked 12s, so that meant you wouldn't see your family for more than a couple hours a week total. I managed to miss this as I got hired in mid-September, but when I started on shift that fall, I was still getting hit almost once a week for at least one extra shift, which is a lot when you're on 12s. The next summer that I worked there wasn't as bad; I worked a number of short voluntary OT shifts which helped me avoid getting mandated. Plus the jail had gone $4 million over budget with all the forced OT and so the county told them no more OT for a few months. We just worked with skeleton crews then.
> 
> The reason mandation was such a problem was that it was weaponized. We had a power hungry dickhead for a scheduling captain, and he preferred to mandate instead of taking volunteers. In fact, he'd deny everyone for OT for a shift on the grounds that everything was covered. Then, he'd come up with a reason why we needed more coverage and, instead of just giving the OT back to those who signed up, he'd just start mandating people. Also, even if he had coverage for a shift, he'd mandate a huge number of officers on the grounds that he was anticipating a lot of call offs. Even if there wasn't any call offs and the jail was fully staffed, he wouldn't less the mandated officers go home; he'd "find something for them to do." Also, if you pissed off his wife, who was an officer there, and a total cunt, if he caught wind of a day off that you were hoping and praying would stay open, you got hit.


That's terrible and poor management no matter where you work. Sounds like someone had little power anywhere else so he decided to prove to everyone it's his world and you'll do it his way. People like that should never be in charge of anything.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> That's on them. You don't EVER count OT as basic income. If you do, you're an idiot.


This. With the COVID pandemic and gathering restrictions where I'm at, there have been no overtime or extra duty opportunities for going on 6 months now. Some of the officers at my department who rely on working 20+ hours of extra duty a week to make payments on their brand new F350 and boat are really hurting right now because they didn't think ahead.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Why wouldn't a candidate ask about overtime potential? Forced overtime is a moral killer and often a deal breaker. Most cops are used to making 100k with OT and details. So if you're stuck at 66k base pay that impacts applicants decisions to leave their current job for another.


Like I said the mbta will force you to work copious amounts of overtime. It is what it is. Don't want to work more then 40 hours a week and skate then don't work there.... ..


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Though not a POLICE job, according to the news, a job may have opened up with the MBTA this morning.

God forgive me, that was not appropriate, and yet I can't NOT post this......


----------



## Beyou (Oct 23, 2020)

Connorfarley1212 said:


> Hey everyone, got a couple of questions regarding the career of a transit police officer. Im currently going through the hiring process right now for an academy starting on Nov 30th. Everywhere I look I hear people saying how crappy the job is and why it has the highest turnover rate in the state. Can someone validate this or debunk that? I guess my main questions are this:
> I hear that T-cops easily pull in over six figures on average. True or false?
> You work over 80 hour weeks, every week most of the time: True or false?
> How is the advancement or special assignment choice?
> ...


any update: on your hiring process with the mbta?


----------

